# Tila Tequilas Verlobte gestorben.



## Tokko (6 Jan. 2010)

*Kosmetik-Erbin Casey Johnson wurde nur 30 Jahre alt.​*





​
Erst im Dezember machten Tila Tequila und Casey Johnson ihre Verlobung öffentlich, schwebten auf Wolke 7. Jetzt ist für die quirlige MTV-Moderatorin eine Welt zusammen gebrochen. 
Johnson ist tot, sie starb im Alter von nur 30 Jahren aus noch ungeklärter Ursache. Gestern Morgen entdecken Polizisten die Leiche der Millionenerbin des "Johnson & Johnson"-Konzerns.


Tila Tequila glaubte zunächst, Johnson sei "nur" ins Koma gefallen. Als sie erkannte, dass ihre Verlobte tot ist, schrieb sie auf Twitter: "Bitte, betet für meine Verlobte Casey. Sie ist gerade gestorben. Danke für all eure Liebe und Unterstützung. Ich bin am Boden zerstört, mein Herz schmerzt."

Die Polizei hat inzwischen eine Untersuchung eingeleitet, die die genauen Todesumstände ermitteln soll. Auch toxikologische Tests wurden angeordnet.

Quelle:
tvmovie.de


----------



## AMUN (6 Jan. 2010)

Mit 30 ist schon traurig...

Aber warum sterben die Reichen immer an "ungeklärter Ursache"?


----------

